# New 75g Freshwater Tank - Need Advice



## Darter02 (Feb 19, 2007)

Here's the scoop. I have had aquariums over the years and been somewhat successful, though mainly die to trial and error. Recently, I was suddenly given a LOT of free fish. Not wanting to pass up the opportunity, I quickly set up a new tank. I know it's better to cycle a tank well in advance of getting fish but, in this case, I just didn't have time. After a little over a month, things are OK, but I would like some advice on how to make it even better.

I set it up with the intention of having it well planted and am now in the process of adding the plants.

Here is the set up.

75-gallon

It has two Penguin 350 Biowheels (MARINELAND.COM - CONSUMER PRODUCTS ) I keep the water high enough so there is no major splashing coming out of the filters. I added extra media baskets containing carbon pellets and Ammo Carb. The Substrate is a mixture of Flourite and gravel. This past weekend, in an attempt to lower the ammonia levels even more, I swapped out the extra carbon media baskets with more Ammo Carb filled ones. Now I have an algae outbreak to deal with! Yoinks!

Temp is kept at 82° F (~27° C), Ph is maintained at 6. I also use Black Water Extract in the tank. I also use Flourish Excel for the plants.

In this tank I have 4 large, Wild Discus, around 20 Bleeding Heart Tetras, around Marbled Hachetfish, 5 Cory cats, 1 Bushy-nosed Pleco and a lonely One-line Pencilfish (waiting for me to find some tank mates.)

The fish seem to be doing OK. I was doing a lot of partial water changes and then one 20-gallon change during the week. I've been slowing down the partial changes a bit, but still doing the weekly 20-gallon change. After this past Saturday's change, and swapping the extra carbon filters with the Ammo Carb ones, now I have algae spreading.

For lights, I bought a Coralife Brand Fresh Water Aqualight Compact Fluorescent lamp fixture with four 65 Watt 6700K Plant/Daylight Bulbs - totaling 260 Watts.

I've been carefully selecting plants that I think will thrive in the same conditions as the fish. To that end, I have added:

Bacopa australis ( Tropica )

Echinodorus parviflorus ( http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=071D )

Echinodorus quadricostatus ( Tropica )

Echinodorus 'Ozelot' ( http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=073F )

Gymnocoronis spilanthoides ( Tropica )

Lilaeopsis brasiliensis ( Tropica )

Sagittaria subulata ( Tropica )

Plus there are a few Java Ferns and a little Java Moss and a reddish, stem plant that I am not 100% certain what it is. Oh, and a regular Sword Plant.

I plan on adding more plants too.

The plants had been doing well, glowing and new leaves sprouting. On Friday I had noticed a little, green fussy algae beginning to grow on the leaves of the sword plant and the the Ozelot, as well as on the glass. I figured this was a normal part of the cycling process, since it's a new tank and a bit crowded. As I mentioned before, after doing a 20-gallon water change and swamping out the extra carbon filter for ammonia reducing ones, the algae has literally taken off.

On the Java Ferns it's a brown color and it's spread to other plants and onto the rocks. On the drift wood, it's a greenish color and grows tight to the wood. On the broad surface of the plants and the glass, it's a light green fuzz.

My plan is to put the carbon filters back in. Add some Poly Filters to the Biowheels, buy about 10 Otocinclus Catfish and introduce them. I also turned off the lights for today, until I can get things straightened out.

What else can I do to ensure healthy plants and fish while limiting the growth of algae?

RO filters? CO2 injectors? And if so, what type? I have no experience using such equipment.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Darter02 said:


> Here's the scoop. I have had aquariums over the years and been somewhat successful, though mainly die to trial and error. Recently, I was suddenly given a LOT of free fish. Not wanting to pass up the opportunity, I quickly set up a new tank. I know it's better to cycle a tank well in advance of getting fish but, in this case, I just didn't have time. After a little over a month, things are OK, but I would like some advice on how to make it even better.
> 
> I set it up with the intention of having it well planted and am now in the process of adding the plants.
> 
> ...


1. Clean all plants, glass, and filters to remove as much algae as possible.

2. Change 60% of the water. Make sure the water is chloramine free and slightly warmer than the tank's temperature by a few degree.

3. Cut the lighting to about 4 hours per day.

4. Add about five ottos. Feed the fish as usual. They should provide adequate fertilizer in the form of nitrate and phosphate.

5. Change 50% of the water every other day and add a small amount of potassium for the plant. Also include a very small amount of iron.

6. Increase lighting level to 5 hours by the 2nd week if the algae is under control.

7. Gradually build up the photo-period to about 6 hours. There's probably no need to run 4 x 65 without CO2 injection. The amazon sword should do okay with 2 x 65 (8 to 10 hours per day).

There is no need to mess around with carbon filter and ammonia remover. If the tank is overstocked, then reduce feeding and/or fish. I only use foam pads for mechanical and biological filtration.


----------



## mv1175 (Jan 21, 2007)

Sounds like a nice tank! Have any pictures?


----------



## Darter02 (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the tips! I will let you know how it all turns out. As for photos, no, I have not taken any yet.


----------



## Darter02 (Feb 19, 2007)

It's been a while since I've been on this forum, so I thought I would just do a quick update. First, I want to thank people for the input and advice. I feel I have learned a lot from the online community, with more to learn everyday!

First, just a few photos.

*Beckford's Pencilfish*








These are some really fun fish! They may be small, but they are very lively and add a lot of character to the tank. Constanly picking at the eages of leaves, sometimes they get sort of chubby, especially if they decided to gorge themselves on peas! LOL

*Bleeding Heart Tetra*








The school has been getting very active and I LOVE how pinkish the four big males in get. One in particular seems to "run the show," with the rest all following where he swims.

*Just Before CO2 Injection System Installed*
I began to use peat moss in the filters and immediately grew a batch of Green Water Algae! I guess I put too much in at first. 








The plants were all growing, if just a bit slowly. I also had other forms of algae appearing.

*The "Alpha" Discus*








My Discus generally get along, that is until I feed them. Then this one chases all the others into their hiding spots. I make sure they all get fed though.

Notice the green water algae&#8230;

*Discus Eye*









*Bristlenosed Pleco - Male*








This guy usually doesn't come out in the light. With the Green Water Algae darkinging things up, I see it a lot more. I'd like to find it a girlfriend but am not 100% sure which species it is. It's almost completely black, with just one white tip to its tail fin.

*Otocinclus*








I have only lost two, one right after introduction and the other just three days ago. It seemed to get a bad case of dropsy and died in the quarantine aquarium.

*Sterba's Cory*








I really like the six I have!

*One Week after CO2 Injection - Green Water Algae*








I've installed a CO2 injection system last week. Aside from my recurring Green Water Algae problem, I am very happy with the results! I got a Rex Grigg regulator set up and LOVE IT! The plants are going crazy, growing at an amazing pace! The tank is full of O2 bubbles coming off the plants and some of them are so covered with O2 they are no buoyant! LOL

I am going to install a UV filter to help get rid of the Green Water Algae. The fish seem to really enjoy the murky conditions, but I can no longer see the back of the tank!

*Java Moss - Christmas Tree!*








Lots of O2 making the moss float&#8230;


----------



## Darter02 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Before! - First planted - February 2007*









*After 5 Weeks of CO2 Injection*









It's been 5 weeks since I installed the CO2. The results are amazing to me! I've had to trim plants way back at least twice now! On either side of the tank is Western Milfoil and Mayaca. It's reached the top, curved across the surface to the front and then back down twice! I've had to really cut it back. You can see the UV filer on the left, soon it will be hidden by Milfoil, the stuff grows SO FAST!

I've lost all my Java moss, except for a few stands. I can't seem to eliminate the fine, stringy, algae that only grows on it.

I've also trimmed back the Java ferns to just the newest leaves.

The crypt plants have stopped melting and are growing a nice bronze/reddish color.

I've replaced all of the Rotala with cuttings from the Bacopa australis. I really like this plant!

The Amazon Sword to the left is getting HUGE!

The Ozelot Sword on the right is getting very red! YAY!

The Gymnocoronis spilanthoides in the back, center is getting very tall and I plan on cutting new starts from it soon!

I've also been taking out the Ludwigia repens as the other plants grow out. Just check out the foreground plants! I've a carpet forming finally!

I also added a plant I picked up from the local Planted Aquarium Society, PAPAS. It's growing on the stump now. I cannot recall the name&#8230;


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks like you've definitely 'turned the corner'. Nice looking tank! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rydda (May 26, 2007)

how do you get pics like that. all the pics i come out with are either blurry of fuzzy. i would love to have some clean, clear pics like that. your tank looks amazing, and the fish are beautifal. also what is the point in the co2 injection and how does it work?


----------



## suepahfly (Apr 30, 2007)

Beautiful tank. I like the discus.


----------



## Darter02 (Feb 19, 2007)

Rydda said:


> how do you get pics like that. all the pics i come out with are either blurry of fuzzy. i would love to have some clean, clear pics like that. your tank looks amazing, and the fish are beautifal. also what is the point in the co2 injection and how does it work?


Sorry for the delay in replying&#8230; been a hectic summer.

I shoot with a digital SLR and an assortment of quality lenses. Right now, I'm still using my Canon EOS 10D (an oldy bu a goody). Lenses are : EF 100mm f/2.8, EF 50mm f/1.4, EF 17-40mm f/4&#8230; I may use some others, but those three are my main go to lenses for this type of shooting.


----------



## Darter02 (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh, about the CO2; I have a very high amount of light going into the tank. If I didn't boost my levels of CO2 for the plants to use, I would have a LOT of algae over everything. The plants use carbon to build their cell walls, in other words, "grow." You can have a low light, low maintenance, and "low-tech" tank, with slow growing plants. Or you can have a "high tech," high light, and HIGH maintenance tank like this one. In one, the plants grow slow, in the other, they're rockets which need trimmed A LOT!

My system is a lot simpler than most folks. Here is how mine is set up, from the CO2 tank to the diffuser.

CO2 gas cylinder: from local welding supply store.
Rex Grigg assembled regulator, solenoid valve, needle valve, air hose and check valve: http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/co2.html
ADA Glass Pollen - Large - diffuser in the water.

It all seems to work OK&#8230;

*~9 Weeks of CO2 Injection - Pre weekly trim!*


----------

